# Let's talk about yer bass setups....



## pushpull7 (Dec 17, 2012)

How low do you go? I can't seem to get the action the way I'd currently like thought it's not real high. What are the setups, and how do you get there?


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 18, 2012)

I like my action higher than I like it on my guitar. Gives it a fuller tone. Which is, imho, one of the most important parts of bass.


----------



## roast (Dec 18, 2012)

My BTB is set up with a pretty low action, although not low enough to produce any "grinding" from the frets, as I need a clean a tone as possible.
It's still super comfortable to play!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2012)

I use medium action on basses.


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 18, 2012)

I just wish I could get 10 really great bassists together and check their action, in like a clinic 

I know Victor Wooten has had his bass described as "unplayable" by most players because it's so low. I'd LOVE to know just how that is achieved.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 18, 2012)

Level frets and a straight neck?


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Dec 18, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I just wish I could get 10 really great bassists together and check their action, in like a clinic
> 
> I know Victor Wooten has had his bass described as "unplayable" by most players because it's so low. I'd LOVE to know just how that is achieved.


 
ive seen a lot of stuff with him talking about how a light touch is important to his play style. itd probably be unnatural for most people to play his bass


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 19, 2012)

My bass' action is actually fairly low compared to my dad's. He keeps his really high and I don't know why. He says he likes it like that.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 19, 2012)

I keep it quite low. The little bit of fret rattle I get when I dig in adds to the grind.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 19, 2012)

I get away with low action whilst retaining the very tight full tone because I use very tight strings. 44lbs on every string, which is about the same as the D string in normal sets on a 35" bass. The low E is usually much looser and the B incredibly so, but I bring both mine up to 44lbs.


----------



## Dayn (Dec 19, 2012)

On the other side, I use strings with around 37-39lbs of tension. Granted, I'm new to basses, though the principle is the same for my guitar. I thought I needed heavier strings, but all I needed to do was loosen my truss rod. It just took five minutes to notice the difference. I'd consider the strings to be quite low, and there's only buzz if I fret it slightly wrong or use a bit too much power. But that's fine by me.

I'm just lucky I didn't need to adjust the height of the bridge, 'cause I still haven't figured out how to do that on my bass. I held the first fret down then held the string against the 24th fret with my elbow to check the clearance. The lowest strings hit the frets and were completely dead when I plucked it, so I loosened my truss rod. Absolutely magnificent now.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 19, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I just wish I could get 10 really great bassists together and check their action, in like a clinic
> 
> I know Victor Wooten has had his bass described as "unplayable" by most players because it's so low. I'd LOVE to know just how that is achieved.



Explains why he can double thumb so god damn easy. It's really difficult to do with high action.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 19, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Explains why he can double thumb so god damn easy. It's really difficult to do with high action.




Don't even get me started... I've been trying to double thumb on a warwick thumb with what most consider extremely high action for quite some time now... I'm about to give up haha.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 19, 2012)

^
The action on my Precision isn't even high, it's medium-low, but I still think it's pretty challenging. Unfortunately it doesn't really allow for lower action, I think the 13th fret is a bit bad. It has a farily round radius too, so that makes getting it super low a bit more difficult.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 19, 2012)

^, yeah I'm pretty sure I may have a raised fret somewhere. If my action were any lower than it currently is, my D string would buzz on nearly every fret.


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 19, 2012)

@fret leveling: I don't know how to do it yet (I'm doing all my own stuff now, the techs in this area are nothing short of incompetent) I saw the Billy Shehan viddy where he talks about it, but I just don't feel comfy with doing that AND crowning, etc. Someday maybe.

@double thumb: I can do that kinda, but it's not something I feel compelled to practice. 

@Tension: Forgive an old man with Alzheimer's, but isn't string tension dependent on the gauge of string/tuning? Sorry, just didn't follow there.


----------



## angus (Dec 19, 2012)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> ^, yeah I'm pretty sure I may have a raised fret somewhere. If my action were any lower than it currently is, my D string would buzz on nearly every fret.



If you had a raised fret it wouldn't buzz everywhere. Sounds like your neck needs adjustment as well. Warwicks usually have pretty bad fretwork though, so it wouldn't be unusual.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 19, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> I keep it quite low. The little bit of fret rattle I get when I dig in adds to the grind.


This, but I still make sure I can still get a 'cleaner' tone if I play less aggressively and that it still has sustain when I need it.



chrisharbin said:


> @Tension: Forgive an old man with Alzheimer's, but isn't string tension dependent on the gauge of string/tuning? Sorry, just didn't follow there.


String Tension is dependent on: string gauge and length of string.
Basically, how thick and how long.

@Wooten bass:
Even with tight strings, if they are low enough to the fretboard, will require you to be very gentle or else all you will get is rattle, since more aggressive playing = more energy going into strings = strings moving more out of place.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 20, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3321946 said:


> String Tension is dependent on: string gauge and length of string.
> Basically, how thick and how long.



And tuning haha

The higher gauge, pitch, length all = more tension


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like standard tuning, I like 34 scale and I like lighter strings (40-120 5 string). I think I'm pretty much in the minority on that


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, I just started looking into this "circle k" thing so I'm learning about tensions.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 20, 2012)

Should I have mentioned that I only play fretless?


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ah, so you are using the REAL fret leveler?


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 21, 2012)

All the talk about low, medium, high setups, etc. are pointless without actual measurements.

For me, the lower, the better as long as it's not fretting out.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Dec 21, 2012)

I tend to go medium-high as I like the fullness you get with it, and I can't stand fret buzz.


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 21, 2012)

Interesting responses.

I get pretty good tone regardless. I don't like to play hard. But there is something about the tone and the action being lower I actually really like. I too don't like buzz so balance is interesting to say the least.


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 23, 2012)

Low action. No frets. Roundwounds, medium tension.


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 27, 2012)

TheEmptyCell said:


> All the talk about low, medium, high setups, etc. are pointless without actual measurements.
> 
> For me, the lower, the better as long as it's not fretting out.



Sorry I missed this 

I'm at about 1.8-2 mm at the G and about 2.5 on the B. Frankly, it's not bad because I play with a fairly light touch. The neck is prolly a little "overly" straight, but it's got 40-120 which I'm starting to learn is really not much in the way of tension. I get very little "clack" and just a tad of buzz on the B. 

My fretless is a little higher, but it doesn't feel high, if that makes any sense?


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok, this illustrates my confusion



Go to 1:55. That is WAY too much rattle and buzz, but I don't play that hard. However, once you get into the clip a ways all that buzz/rattling isn't there.

Here's another one with a really expensive bass by a really great player and I can hear what sounds like too much rattle/buzz at about 5:30 (sans the distorted crappy recording)


----------



## Winspear (Jan 8, 2013)

^ The B strings are too light which is completely normal as 99% of bassists use stock sets with 130 gauge strings, much like the similar trend with 7 and 8 string guitarists. 

For balance, the E string should really be 105 and the B string 145 to get a nice tight tone with the same tension found on the A D and G strings. 

Circle K strings sell all kinds of sets that are designed correctly and sound better. 
Basic Sets for 4, 5, and 6 string bass | Page 1 of 1
.142 5 String 34 to 35 Scale Length Balanced .142 .106 .079 .059 .043
Would be much better for B standard than the regular 130 100 80 65 45


Regardless of scale length, string number, or tuning, I prefer to set up my basses with a Circle K set for at least 40lbs of tension on every string. They have a PDF for this.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 8, 2013)

I play with medium to high action on my basses, typically. I learned to play on a bass you could put your pinky under the string at the 12th fret, didn't stop me from kicking serious arse though.

To conflict the guy above me, I like 100 on the E much more than 105.  Heck even a 95 E is good shit.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh yeah, circle K strings.......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 9, 2013)

I keep mine fairly low, but not as low as my guitars. I like a lower action just because I like to play fast, and a lower action works better for hammer-ons and pull-offs. I use all Dunlop strings, 50-110 on my 4-string in DGCF, 60-120 on my 4-string in C#F#EB, and 45-130's on the 5-string in ADGCF.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't care about a little string rattle. I'd much rather be able to play quickly and accurately without aggravating past RSIs than getting a buzz-free setup when I slam the strings.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, so I ask........is the first clip I posted at the time mentioned "unacceptable" and the little from the second clip "acceptable?"

Seems to me, that would be logical. I mean, I could dig up other examples but those seem to be kinda extreme. The first to me is just NO WAY! I could never live with that.......but I don't play that hard


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 9, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> Ok, so I ask........is the first clip I posted at the time mentioned "unacceptable" and the little from the second clip "acceptable?"
> 
> Seems to me, that would be logical. I mean, I could dig up other examples but those seem to be kinda extreme. The first to me is just NO WAY! I could never live with that.......but I don't play that hard



The first one is bad technique more than anything else. But yes, that's too much rattle. He's hitting that string too hard for the scale length, gauge, and setup he's currently got there.

The second one is fine. A little buzz there just changes the tonality slightly.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 9, 2013)

Light touch + 35" is how I get low action and no buzz.


----------



## angus (Jan 9, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ The B strings are too light which is completely normal as 99% of bassists use stock sets with 130 gauge strings, much like the similar trend with 7 and 8 string guitarists.
> 
> For balance, the E string should really be 105 and the B string 145 to get a nice tight tone with the same tension found on the A D and G strings.



I use a 0.090" or 0.095" E, and a 0.118, 0.120 or (rarely) a 0.125 B string...on 33" or 34" scale. I don't get much fret noise at all, and I play with lower action than most people have ever tried. 

The idea that the E/B NEED to be that heavy to get "tight tone" (particularly the .145" B!!!) is silly. A .145" B is almost a caricature. 

Same with the equalized tension- I don't get all of the fuss around it. Even with roughly equal tension in the strings (since those PDFs are approximations), the different decay characteristics of each string means that they aren't going to feel the same.

I agree that Anthony Wellington has a bit too much fret noise for my taste at the time mark indicated, but it is an amount that wouldn't really be noticeable on a mixed studio recording as most of it would be filtered out. It sounds a little more harsh solo'd like that though.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 9, 2013)

^^ I won't play less than a .125 for B, and only then a heavy core high tension one, otherwise I like a .135 

(can of worms, full force, lets roll)


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jan 9, 2013)

I like my action as low as possible before fret buzz.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 9, 2013)

With a light touch, you can get away with low action and light strings.

These days, I mainly play pickstyle, and often quite aggressively. The little bit of buzz/rattle sounds quite good to me.

I mean, there's not much room for subtlety in this particular band


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hard to tell with that audio, but is that a dingwall? Man, my fingers are so small (well, the whole hand) I don't ever think I could play one.....would be great for high frets though!!!!!


----------



## Codeman (Jan 11, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> I keep it quite low. The little bit of fret rattle I get when I dig in adds to the grind.



This, lower action for heavier sound


higher for the practice bass at home


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> Hard to tell with that audio, but is that a dingwall? Man, my fingers are so small (well, the whole hand) I don't ever think I could play one.....would be great for high frets though!!!!!



I've got small hands, and don't have any issues with the 37" low B.


----------



## angus (Jan 12, 2013)

Codeman said:


> higher for the practice bass at home



Can I ask why?


----------

